# Separation with kids advice?



## wunderbar (May 30, 2011)

The update to my story is that we're now officially separating. It's still sinking in with me and I'm very torn about everything. I want to try to make it work, go to counseling, but he insists its over for him. The other half of my brain says - stop trying to rationalize this, you've been unhappy in this relationship for a while - he would never stop nagging about housework and never wanted to get a babysitter to go out on a date.

But regardless, I need advice from those of you that have been there. I'm living in our townhouse, that he pays rent on and he is living somewhere else (but won't tell me where). I know I should get a lawyer, file for child support. Anything else?

Our lease is up in August, so I'll have to find somewhere else to live and from the sound of it, he'll be following me. I'm going to graduate from school in 6-12 months and may not be able to find a job in this area (very specialized field and not many jobs in this area). What happens if I need to move?

My son is 15 months so he doesn't understand what is going on. But I'm not sure if there is anything I should do to make it easier on him too. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

